# Loaded Mashed Cauliflower Recipe



## SinOrSlim (Jan 3, 2012)

Today’s SinOrSlim recipe is for a low carb version of loaded mashed potatoes using cauliflower instead of starchy potatoes that will cause an insulin spike and weight gain. Instead of my traditional step by step picture display, I have decided to try out a YouTube video. I’m fairly new to this video thing so please leave me your feedback on both the dish and the video! Hope you guys enjoy this delicious keto side dish as much as I did! =)

STEP BY STEP DIRECTIONS LINK TO YOUTUBE VIDEO HERE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=52T57JHaG40

Ingredients:
8 oz Cauliflower
6 Slices Center Cut Bacon
2 Tbsp Whipped Chive Cream Cheese
2 Tbsp Sour Cream
2 Slices American Cheese
1 Tbsp Butter
Low Sodium Chicken Broth
Chives (Optional)

Directions:
1. Set oven to broil so it’s already warm when we melt the cheese later
2. Steam cauliflower and cook bacon slices
3. In a food processor combine steamed cauliflower, butter, cream cheese and sour cream
4. Add chicken broth little by little until your desired consistency is reached
5. Pour the mashed cauliflower mix into a greased baking pan and add in crumbled bacon pieces
6. Add the cheese slices to the top of the mashed cauliflower and bacon mix and broil for about 5 minutes or until cheese has browned
7. Let cool, serve on a plate and enjoy! (I decided to add some chives in the end as well)

FOR THE MACRO NUTRIENT BREAKDOWN AND OTHER LOW CARB AND KETO RECIPES CHECK OUT www.sinorslim.com !


----------



## jstagich97 (Jan 4, 2012)

That sounds delicious!!!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Jan 4, 2012)

Definitely was! Be sure to check out the site and video for plenty of other great recipes!


----------



## jstagich97 (Jan 4, 2012)

I did check the site as well. All looks real good, and simple to make. Thanks. I like the low carb idea, just some of the calorie counts get a little high.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Jan 4, 2012)

As long as you use portion control you will be fine. The great thing about low carb and high fat is the fat is very satiating so you feel full with smaller portions!


----------



## jstagich97 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's how I have been doing it lately. Keep the portions down and pretty much just eat what I like. Much more satisfying that way. Those bacon and cheese wrapped beef cubes are in my near future!!!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Jan 4, 2012)

They were great as well! My current favorite is the "bacon breakfast cups"! Something about the favors just goes SO well together! =)


----------



## jstagich97 (Jan 4, 2012)

BACON makes everything taste good!!!


----------



## Resolve (Jan 4, 2012)

It's good to see you on another board!  This sounds like another winner, man - Will try it soon!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks! Don't forget to leave feedback when you try it! =)


----------



## fireman23 (Jan 4, 2012)

ive tried several of your recipes so far... you da bomb! good stuff keeps it up.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks!!! =)


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my this sounds great too! I made the keto bacon breakfast cups this morning and it was delicious  thanks for sharing the recipes


----------



## SinOrSlim (Jan 4, 2012)

No problem! Glad you liked them! =)


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 4, 2012)

Bacon strips!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 6, 2012)

SinOrSlim said:


> Today???s SinOrSlim recipe is for a low carb version of loaded mashed potatoes using cauliflower instead of starchy potatoes that will cause an insulin spike and weight gain. Instead of my traditional step by step picture display, I have decided to try out a YouTube video. I???m fairly new to this video thing so please leave me your feedback on both the dish and the video! Hope you guys enjoy this delicious keto side dish as much as I did! =)
> 
> STEP BY STEP DIRECTIONS LINK TO YOUTUBE VIDEO HERE: Low Carb Loaded Mashed Potatoes Recipe - YouTube
> 
> ...



Damn you're fine. Can I load you up on my cheesy mashed potatoes?


----------



## Tomn (Jan 14, 2012)

this sounds good, will try this very soon


----------



## SinOrSlim (Jan 15, 2012)

You bet!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2012)

bacon


----------



## Pony (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG this looks amazing.  Definitely sleep alone....


----------

